# Short Term Rental



## Bedspreads (Jun 1, 2009)

Does anyone know anybody in Puerta Vallerta renting a two bedroomed apartment for the months of Dec2009........ end Feb 2010? Three months in total?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You probably should use Google for "Puerto Vallarta Rentals" and expect lots of hits.


----------



## Bedspreads (Jun 1, 2009)

looked but is mostly hotels overpriced ones!!! very few apartments privately rented but thanks for that


----------

